# 17/18 month growth spurt/sleep regression?



## Ozzieshunni

Is there one at this age? Alex just learned to say "Hiya" and he says it ALL the time. His sleep has gone a bit to pot. He did just get over a cold as well. Anyone else experience something similar?


----------



## Jade--x

My LO is 17 months he seems to have started waking in the night for some reason, I'm not sure whether it's a regression or if there's a reason he's waking up..Usually if I get him a small drink of water he'll go straight back to sleep. He's not long got over hand foot and mouth though that he was really poorly with and waking up all night every night so maybe he's just got himself out of his routine a little I've no idea :shrug: I'm just hoping it gets better my 3 year old still wakes me up in the night too :dohh: x


----------



## A43

Im hopefully coming to the end of this... Its been a month.. Does coincide with a growth and development spurt! X


----------



## XJessicaX

yes, we had 3 or 4 days of nightly wakings around 16/17 months when LO's speech suddenly exploded and she went from saying 15 or so words to about 50. Usually a 3am waking where she would just start talking and it was very difficult to settle her as she would just be looking around the room and saying "look LOOK, duck! a CAR, the bus...LOOK, butterfly BUTTERFLY, oh noooo, oh dear, dada, look, meow! yay!!!"

She sounded nuts but it was amusing!


----------



## Cattia

I started a thread about this just the other day. We have been going through this with George. He is 18 months and has increased his vocabulary from 30 words to about 70 in the past three weeks. He has been awake for hours in the night talking and talking and wants us to sit with him. We have had two nights in a row now where he has slept through so I am hoping we're coming to the end of it.


----------



## CarlyP

Yep! DD started not sttn around this age and is still like it.

She has a cough at the minute which is keeping her up but she usually sleeps through on a normal week about twice a week, I am exhausted!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

He was fine sleeping last night, but damn if it wasn't hard getting him to go to sleep (we ended up asleep around midnight). His loose routine has gone to pot as well, lol. I suppose it's just another thing to ride out.


----------



## mommyof3co

Thankfully Preston is sleeping really well right now (almost 18mo). But the things you mentioned definitely could be causing issues..having just been sick and learning new things. Hope it gets better soon!!!


----------



## RebeccaG

Omg ozzieshunni!! My son has learnt hiya and also seems to have gone from sleeping so well to terrible! 
I had thought it was teething, nightmares or he had mmr jab couple of weeks ago and also has a cold and burnt his thumb ( woah long list!) but perhaps it's more developmental?! He is coming out with lots of words at the moment and pointing at things or bring me things saying 'this?' 
Just hoping it passes soon as I've got too used to a goodnight sleep. Last night we were up 4 times.


----------

